# alpencross als kompromiss:



## dubbel (3. Januar 2005)

ich mach da jetzt mal nen neuen thread, 
der alte war evtl. zu ironie-resistent bzw. lexikalisch fragwürdig. 

also: *
wer hat ne idee (oder eine ausgearbeitete route oder ein link) für eine alpenüberquerung mit einerseits wenig trage- und schiebestrecken und andererseits wenig asphalt? *

sozusagen die medium-variante zwischen waldautobahn und schiebemarathon?  höchstschwierigkeiten sind dabei nicht notwendig. 
ich denke so im bereich 6 - 7 tage, und 2.000 Hm pro Tag. 
gehen wir davon aus, dass die fahrer konditionell in einem guten zustand sind. 

wieso? das ganze wird ein kompromiss für a) ausdauerathleten, die leider technisch wenig draufhaben (sowohl bergauf als auch bergab) und b) singletrailfetischisten, die strasse hassen.


			
				dave schrieb:
			
		

> hast du dir bereits den thread 'der schönste singletrai' angesehen?
> irgendwer hatte die pässe und trails auch in einem excel-sheet zusammengefaßt.


nur kurz, ehrlich gesagt. 
mir geht's eher um ne ganze tour, nicht 3 supertolle wege in einer woche, davon einer in der pfalz, einer im himalaya. 
der thread ist etwas unübersichtlich, vor allem, wenn die meisten namen böhmische dörfer sind...


			
				dave schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt schon, der thread ist leider ziemlich unübersichtlich. wäre schön, wenn marco o. carsten ihn im ersten post zusammenfassen würden.
> er kann aber auch alpencrosser zur inspiration dienen, da die meisten vorschläge aus dem alpenraum kommen. hab' ich zumindest so in erinnerung ...
> man könnte sich nun vielleicht drei tolle pässe raussuchen und eine schöne tour drumherumbasteln. täglich nur super-trails zu befahren ist womöglich ohnehin nicht so realistisch, wenn auch das ultimative ziel!


nein, eben das war eigentlich nicht mein ziel, 
sorry, falls das missverständlich war: 
mir geht es um eine tour mit hohem anteil an schmalen wegen (vulgo: trails) ohne strasse (bzw. so wenig wie möglich), 
weniger um eine detailgenaue beschreibung von einem ganz bestimmten weltklasse-pass. 

aber ich hab inzwischen mal geschaut, was stanciu beschreibt bei schwangau - gardasee, und die zweite hälfte davon kenne ich (was daran No Way! sein soll is mir nicht ganz klar...).
ich vermute, die größte schwierigkeit wird sein, von sölden nach st walburg zu kommen (den teil kenn ich nicht), den rest kriegen meine bewegungslegastheniker auch schon hin. 


			
				dave schrieb:
			
		

> ah, die no way-route! die schwierigkeiten der zweiten hälfte sind vor allem auf- und abfahrt des similaun-übergangs und die abfahrt bei mezzocorona.


mezzocorona ist doch deutlich weiter östlich, oder?!  

und drauf gekommen bin ich im thread AlpenX Strecken für Rookies  - auch komisch...


			
				dave schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ich hab' mich auch gewundert. so sind sie aber laut reys transalp-video gefahren, welches ich mal gesehen hatte. allerdings waren da auch ein paar sachen drin, die wahrscheinlich nicht in der ausgeschriebenen route stehen. so ist die gruppe auch eine klamm durchgestiegen und das hatte mit biken eigentlich nicht mehr so viel zu tun ...
> womöglich gehört der mezzo daher auch nicht zur eigentlichen route und war nur für den film dabei?
> 
> wenn das eine anfänger-route sein sollte, dann gehe ich aber stark davon aus, dass ich an dir vorbeigeredet habe ...


im stanciu-standardwerk ist die tour anders. 
kenn das video nicht. 

"rookie" bzw. anfänger meinte snake, der hatte das mal zur diskussion gestellt - is aber egal, weil ich weiter westlich plane

hier also meine erste medium-idee:







größeres bild *klick*

unterschiede zu stanciu / rey: 
- geht in garmisch los statt schwangau - pure bequemlichkeit. 
- statt similaun rüber über timmelsjoch (strasse   , mal sehen). 
- schluss von ponte arche über marocche - muss sein. (oder wieder rüber über tremalzo?)


----------



## dubbel (3. Januar 2005)

hmmm... eisjöchl statt similaun. 
vom regen in den wolkenbruch... 

evtl. statt dessen über walwege / Meran und dann ab st. pankratz weiter wie oben?



			
				Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Den Similaun auslassen, aber dann vom Lago di Tovel zur Graffer. Das sind 1000hm Hochschieben und -wuchten. Von Moos aufs Eisjöchl, ebenfalls 1000hm Schieben.
> Außerdem können wir den vieldiskutierten Übergang vom Vinschgau ins Ultental wieder ausgraben. Auch wenn du nicht den Tarscher Pass gewählt hast, verbringst du die Auffahrt fast nur im Wald und musst oben eine Menge Schieben.
> Von St. Walburg zur Castrinalm ist auch einiges (einfaches) Schieben. Das ist zwar weniger anstrengend als das Rabbijoch, aber hängt landschaftlich und vom Erlebnis her um Längen zurück.
> Wenn du wirklich wenig Schieben willst, ist diese Route eine ziemlich schlechte Wahl.


danke, hat mir einiges geholfen! 
ich werd umdenken. also doch similaun. 
ich steh grad auffem schlauch: welches ist der "vieldiskutierte Übergang vom Vinschgau ins Ultental"?
wieviel Hm vom Rabbijoch muss man denn jetzt tragen / schieben? die meinungen gehen da auseinander... 




			
				winzer-muc schrieb:
			
		

> wie Fubbes würde ich von dem Stück St. Walburg - Castrinalm - Laureinalm - Brezjoch (? das ist im Buch falsch buchstabiert, oder?) abraten. Das ist ein Bergauf-Bergab-Trampelpfad durch Kuhwiesen und komplett zertrampelt. Da kann man 10 Meter fahren, dann muss man wieder 10 Meter tragen. Die paar Kilometer haben uns letzes Jahr fast 4 Stunden gekostet. Das sah auf der Karte ziemlich harmlos aus.


ja, den teil kenn ich, fand ihn zwar nicht so unfahrbar, aber stimmt: es gibt schöneres...
also bessere alternative = rabbijoch? 




			
				Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Also zuerst einmal sollte wr klären, was ein Freeride Transalp ist.


sollten wir evtl. lieber nicht. 
ich albere nur rum mit diesem wort. 




			
				Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme mal an, daß es eine Aneinanderreihung von möglichst anspruchsvollen Abfarten werden soll, die man sich auf einem "normalen Alpencross" nicht unbedingt antun will. Ich würde mal vorschlagen die meisetn Abfahrten auf S3 bis S4 Niveau.


3 - 4? ohauerha. nein! 
es geht hier z.T. um triathleten.   




			
				Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Darüber hinaus gehe ich davon aus, daß alle Anstige mit dem Bike fahrend bewältigt werden, keine Abfahren auf Schotter oder gar Teer statt finden dürfen.


insgesamt wär das dufte, 
teer ist igittigitt (erste alternative über similaun war wohl doch besser), aber schotter zur not schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgäu-Biker (3. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> hier also meine erste medium-idee:
> ...
> unterschiede zu stanciu / rey:
> ...



Hallo Dubbel,

hier in deinem neuen Tread also nochmal meine Antwort:

schön das es einen weiteren packt...

Wenn ich mir das anschaue, muss ich ein wenig Kritik äussern (wenn du nichts dagegen hast..).
- Den Fernpass runter nicht nach Stanciu sondern nach Moser.
- Imst - Sölden ist Teerfresserei
- Timmelsjoch auch, und auf der italienischen Siete im Tunnel nicht ungefährlich (soweit ich weiss auch verboten, aber ohne Gewähr).
- Würde nach dem Eisjoch das Rabbijoch der Tarscher Alm vorziehen du fährst vorher über die Naturser Alm aber das Rabbijoch ist bergauf fahrbar und bergab super zum fahren.

Dies soll keine Oberlehreransage werden aber eine Freeridevariante mit knapp 50% Teeranteil sollte vielleicht nochmal überarbeitet werden.
Stanciu ist meiner Meinung nach für 08/15 Cross durchaus ok und empfehlenswert, aber wenn du was besonderes willst, solltest du auf eigne Faust eine Tour ausarbeiten.


----------



## dubbel (3. Januar 2005)

Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> - Den Fernpass runter nicht nach Stanciu sondern nach Moser.
> - Imst - Sölden ist Teerfresserei
> - Timmelsjoch auch, und auf der italienischen Siete im Tunnel nicht ungefährlich (soweit ich weiss auch verboten, aber ohne Gewähr).


was heisst "nach Moser"? besser gesagt: wo?
imst ist gestrichen, ich denke über similaun nach. 



			
				Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> - Würde nach dem Eisjoch das Rabbijoch der Tarscher Alm vorziehen du fährst vorher über die Naturser Alm aber das Rabbijoch ist bergauf fahrbar und bergab super zum fahren.


aha. ich dachte beim rabbijoch an ewige schlepperei... 



			
				Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Stanciu ist meiner Meinung nach für 08/15 Cross durchaus ok und empfehlenswert, aber wenn du was besonderes willst, solltest du auf eigne Faust eine Tour ausarbeiten.


bin dabei!   



			
				Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Dies soll keine Oberlehreransage werden aber eine Freeridevariante mit knapp 50% Teeranteil sollte vielleicht nochmal überarbeitet werden.


1. naja: 40% kommt eher hin. aber du hast recht: trotzdem viel zuviel. ich werd nachher nochmal mit den tips von euch und der CD von uli s. eine komplett neue route überlegen.  
2. das eigentliche ziel würde ja lauten: wenig strasse, aber trotzdem viel fahrbar.   
3. ich komm dir gleich rüber mit freeride!


----------



## Fubbes (3. Januar 2005)

Der viel diskutierte Übergang ins Ultental ist der Tarscher Pass. Es gilt aber auch für alle anderen Querungen, dass man komplett im Wald hochfährt und oben auch meist einiges Schieben darf. Meine Meinung dazu ist, dass man sich das Schenken kann.

Rabbijoch ist nicht komplett fahrbar, da am Ende zu steil. Aber du schiebst nicht mehr, als zur Castrinalm. Runter ist bis zum ersten Weg allerdings ein kniffliger Trail.

Ein für Triathlen geeigneter Tourstart wäre für mich Mittenwald oder Lenggries, ins Rißbachtal, dann Plumsjoch, Inntal, Geiseljoch, Pfitscher Joch. Alles fahrtechnisch nichst wildes. Wenn du dann Richtung Rabbijoch willst, wäre der Jaufenpass günstig, ist aber Teer. Vielleicht gibt es Alternativen.
Oder irgendwie durch die Dolomiten weiter. Dort gibt es einfachere Wege, als sie weiter im Westen üblich sind.


----------



## dave (3. Januar 2005)

kleine anmerkung, weil der zusammenhang meiner ersten äußerung (s. o.) ein anderer war. 

--- schnipp
mein hinweis auf den singletrail-thread galt ursprünglich e9425802, dem ersteller des threads "alpencross - freeridevariante", welcher u. a. auch nach einzelnen etappen zum zusammenstellen gefragt hatte.
--- schnapp

und jetzt wieder weitermachen!


----------



## Superfriend (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo Dubbel!

Zunächst: Cooler Thread! Konstruktive Kritik sowohl an der Tourenobrigkeit (Stanciu), als auch an der Gewinn-geil aufgetunten mountainbikerischen Ideengeschichte (Freeride-Begriff und seine, sagen wir facettenreiche, Auffächerung) gepaart mit der Suche nach einer Transalp-Tour, die einfach SCHÖN, also einerseits anspruchsvoll sein soll, interessante Abfahrten haben soll, andererseits aber nichts mit Extremen am Hut hat. Ergo: Bin dabei!

Als erstes ein klärendes Wort zum Mezzocorona und seinem Zusammenhang mit dem No-Way-Alpencross: Stanciu und sein Hofstaat haben annodazumal mit Rey eine Transalp-Promotion-Aktion durchgezogen, die einige krasse Sachen umfasste. Zum Beispiel ein Gletscherride in der Todeszone 5000 Höhenmeter über dem Talboden des Ötztals, die Befahrung des Mezzocoronas und das Freeclimbing mit Bike auf dem Rücken kurz vorm Lago. Damit Menschen wie Du und ich uns wie Hans Rey fühlen können, haben die das nachher in eine Volksvariante zusammengedampft, die zwar schwierig ist, aber bestimmt nicht No Way. Rausgefallen ist unter anderem der Mezzocorna. Festzuhalten jedenfalls bleibt: Der No-Way-Singletrail-Alpencross im Stanciubuch ist nicht der Alpencross, auf dem Rey über die Berge gehüpft ist, es gibt gleichwohl viele Parallelen.

Nun werde ich mal was zu der von Dir oben präsentierten Route denken. Hm, schauen wir mal. Ehrlich gesagt: Um den von Dir skizzierten und mir hoffentlich richitg verstandenen Anspruch zu erfüllen, müssen wir da, das zumindest ist meine bescheidene Meinung, noch was ändern.

Widmen wir uns dem Casus Similaun. Das Ding ist geil. Abartig. Rekordhöhe, kleine Gletscherquerung und bergab ein Trail, auf dem Dir Hören, Sehen und leider auch das Fahren vergeht (@ Carsten: Nein, wir gehen jetzt nicht von Dir aus!). Sagen wir es so: Ein Abenteuer, aber ich würde es nicht mit Triatlethen machen.

Stattdessen Timmelsjoch? Das ist langweilig. Asphalt ohne Ende. Da kotzt doch Deine Trail-Fraktion! Und wenn Du bei Sonne da bist, hast Du ganz viele Reisebusse und oben trinken sie alle Bier und die Hells Angels (ohne Scheiß, hab ich wirklich mal da getroffen!) machen auch ganz gerne Ausflüge über die Timmelsjoch-Serpentinen und grüßen dann per Mittelfinger.

Eisjöchl: Ja geil, keine Frage. Aber von Norden her Schlepperei! Die Triatlethen werden kotzen.

Dann: Wie kommen wir nun vom Vinschgau ins Ultental. Fassen wir drei Jahre hier stattfindene Diskussion zusammen:
a) über Meran (Teer)
b) über die Naturnser Alm (Wald und 1500 Höhenmeter ganz langweiliger Uphill, wie es ihn im Scharzwald gibt)
c) Tarscher Pass (schieben + tragen + durch Elmar Neßlers Blutspuren laufen)
Fazit: Am besten a).

Ok, schauen wir uns mal das Rabbijoch an. Ja, das würde ich in der Tat empfehlen. Netter Trail bergab, da werden Deine Kumpels Spaß haben. Bergauf kein großes Problem. Passt! Machen!

Wir kommen zur Brenta. Vom Lago di Tovel zum Groste hoch? Lass ma' bleiben. Ewig Gelatsche! Drei Stunden schieben. Fahr nach Madonna, dann über die Schotterpiste zum Rifugio Graffer und über die Trailabfahrt zum Rifugio Vallesinalla, weiter geht's über den Bregn de l Ors. Das ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Schieben, Trailen und Brentagucken. Übernachten: Lieber nicht in Graffer: Ganz viel fette Touri-Weiber. Rif. Vallesinella ist aber gut. Klein, schöne Zimmer, der Opa vom Wirt ist außerdem lustig.

Habe noch Ideen, bin noch nicht fertig, gehe aber jetzt erstmal was essen. Bis gleich.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (3. Januar 2005)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Dann: Wie kommen wir nun vom Vinschgau ins Ultental. Fassen wir drei Jahre hier stattfindene Diskussion zusammen:
> a) über Meran (Teer)
> b) über die Naturnser Alm (Wald und 1500 Höhenmeter ganz langweilige Uphill, wie es ihn im Scharzwald gibt)
> c) Tarscher Pass (schieben + tragen + durch Elmar Neßlers Blutspuren laufen)
> Fazit: Am besten a).



@ superfriend:

ein frohes neues jahr wünsch ich dir! bin wieder gut zurück von der ostsee.

aber was muss ich da gleich zu beginn des neuen jahres lesen?!?   tststs ...

ich habe sicherlich einiges an blut verloren, aber das ist längst weggewaschen, keine sorge. ansonsten habe ich ja das knie bald verbunden bzw. verbinden lassen.

@ all

a) ist sicher die einfachste lösung, halt viel asphalt-kurbelei, aber tarscher pass ist halt viel schieben/tragen und naturnser alm, naja, geht, habe ich auch schon gemacht, aber nun ja, dauert halt und bringt nicht wirklich viel, zumal man auch ein paar meter schieben muss.

hab leider wenig zeit um mich an der diskussion zu beteiligen (viel zu tun im job ... bäähhh), aber ich denke, fubbes, superfriend und zahlreiche andere leute werden schon aushelfen.

ciao, elmar


ciao, elmar


----------



## Superfriend (3. Januar 2005)

Bion giorno El! Ja, Dir auch ein frohes Neues. Ich habe zum Glück diese Woche noch frei. Zeit genug also, mich trotz pleni venter (ihr wisst schon, der der nicht gerne studiert),...

...zur für Dubbel zentralen Frage dieses Threads vorzuarbeiten:

WAS ZUR HÖLLE ALSO TUN?

Mein Vorschlag ist, es beim Start in Garmisch zu lassen, aber zunächst weiter westlich zu fahren. Wie gehabt Garmisch - Fernpass - Imst. Dann aber Richtung Landeck und über das Almstüberl ins Paznauntal (muss gestehen, übers Almstüberl noch nicht gefahren zu sein, es muss aber recht brauchbar sein). 

Dann wirds gut: Es geht nach Ischgl, ins Fimbertal, zu Heidelberger Hütte und über den Fimberpass (kurz schieben, genialer, nicht zu schwerer Single bergab) ins Inntal. Hoch ins Val d Uina, zum Schliningpass, Sesvennahütte, Mals. Dann das Vinschgau bis Naturns vor (-> jaaaa, ich weiß, das ist Asphalt. Aber auch Kompromisse halten bei Zeiten eben bittere Pillen bereit.). Wenn jetzt Zeit und Lust da ist, könntet Ihr von Süden 2400 Höhenmeter zum Eisjöchl hochknüppeln und dort in der traumhaften Stettiner Hütte übernachten. Runter über Lazins Alm und Moos nach Meran (alternativ gleich von Naturns nach Meran runter, aber dann entgeht Euch ein Hightlight, im Ggenzug habt Ihr viel Asphalt, oh Freude!). Wenn Eisjöchl: Das ist dann wesentlich weniger schiebelastig als die von Dir bisher geplante, von Norden kommende Variante. 

All right, wir finden uns also in Meran wieder. Hier schließen wir an die eigentlich von Dir geplante Route an. Hoch ins Ultental und übers Rabbijoch. Mach ma' besser Rabbijoch statt Clonzer Bretzeljochgeschichte, das Rabbijoch ist genau wie der Fimberpass für Deine Anforderungen perfekt. Dann also der DH nach Rabbi, über Dimaro und die Malga Mondifra zur Rifugio Graffer, dann der Trail zum Rifugio Vallesinella, Passo Breng de l Ors und schließlich durchs Val Lomasone (harmlos zu machen, schöne Landschaft, schöner Trail) nach Riva.

Hier nochmal in Kurzform:
Garmisch
Fernpass
Imst
Almstüberl
Paznauntal
Fimberpass
Inntal
Val d Uina
Vinschgau
Naturns
Eisjöchl
Moos
Meran
Ultental
Rabbijoch
Rif. Graffer
Rif. Vallesinella
Pso. Breng de l Ors
Val Lomasone 
Riva

Unterm Strich kommt dann m.E. ein Kompromiss im besten Sinne einer Transalp heraus. Aber natürlich, bevor jemand böse wird: Es ist nur ein Vorschlag, der mal ganz vorsichtig in die Runde geworfen sei und freilich nichts mit einer überhelblichen Ich-sage-Dubbel-jetzt-wie-er-fahren-soll-Predigt zu tun haben soll.

Puh, die Tasten glühen, ich geh jetzt biken.

Chris.


----------



## dubbel (3. Januar 2005)

ich liebe euch.


----------



## dubbel (3. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich liebe euch.



tu ich, aber jetzt hat einer der buben tatsächlich sowas wie eine eigene meinung. 
folge: hier sein neuer vorschlag (ab oberstdorf). REVOLUTION! 

noch mal ein anderes format, sieht für mich aber sozusagen logisch aus (bis auf den Tarscherpass): 




auch in groß *klick*

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (3. Januar 2005)

Dann werde ich nachdem ich die nfreeride Tour schon definiert habe hier noch die Kompromisslösung beschreiben.
Sie orientiert sich an unserem Alpencross 2004 (www.abenteuer-alpencross.de):

Start Mittenwald
Karwendelshaus (Schotter zum einrollen)
Lamsenjoch ...hoch auf Schotter(Alternative Pfunder Joch)
Geiseljoch...hoch auf Schotter
Tuxer Joch...hoch auf Schotter, steil (Holy Trail, unten im Wald ein wenig schieben)
Schlüsseljoch...hoch auf Schotter, oben 30 min Schieben, runter auf anspruchsvoller Schotterpiste
Pfunder Joch...der Traum schlechthin und für jedermann machbar
hier kommen nu  leider 10 km Teer bis ins Pustertal...
Römerweg nach Montan (Radweg, geschottert)
St. Vigil (Panoramaweg, Teer)
Val Fojedöra ...steil auf Schotter hoch (alternative Fanes-->Cortina)
Pragser Wildesee...Holy Trail Abfahrt
Plätzwiese (wahlweise Schotter oder Downhill durchs Knappfußental, heftiger Einstieg...superschöner Single unten raus-Cortina
Croda die Lago-Forcella Ambriziola-Allege (Holy Trails der Civetta!!)

so, wenn Ihr jetzt in insges. 7 Tagen an der Gardasee wollt müßt Ihr Euch sputen
...ist aber machbar über Bindelweg-Karer Pass-Obereggen-Kalterer See-Etschtal
..oder wie bei mir beschrieben über Passo Valle (Teer)-Val Veneglia-Passo Rolle-Cinque Crocci (Schotter)-Kaiserjägersteig-Monte Finochino-Rovereto-Torbole

(Folgaria Hochebene, Monte Maggio, Monte Pasubio in 7 Tagen nicht machbar)

sparen könnt Ihr unterwegs indem Ihr Fanes fahrt oder über das Ritjoch und La Crusc über die Amentarawiesen (soll genial sein www.nobrakes.de) nach San Kassian fahrt...

schaut mal auf meine HP und ladet Euch die Passdatenbank (EXCEL) runter...da könnt Ihr basteln...

na denn viel Spaß


----------



## dubbel (3. Januar 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Dann werde ich nachdem ich die nfreeride Tour schon definiert habe hier noch die Kompromisslösung beschreiben.
> Sie orientiert sich an unserem Alpencross 2004


Insgesamt: 
643,51 km - 20216 Höhenmeter 

hmmm... 
haut nicht hin mit "so im bereich 6 - 7 tage, und 2.000 Hm pro Tag"...


ausserdem hab ich bedenken, dass ich mit nem nassen handtuch verkloppt werde, wenn wir nicht ab oberstdorf fahren (s.o.).


----------



## Fubbes (3. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr davon?


Das ist ein ganz normaler Transalp. Die übelste Schiebepassage ist der Aufstieg zur Heilbronner Hütte. Sind aber nur 30 Minuten. Bei dieser Route würde ich sogar den Tarscher Pass nehmen, sonst sterbt ihr vor Langeweile bei der Fahrt durch den Vinschgau und das Ultental.

Ich hätte dich ja weiter östlich in die Dolimiten geschickt, Carsten tut das ja auch. Aber gut ...


----------



## dubbel (3. Januar 2005)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein ganz normaler Transalp.


normaler mist oder normal tolle wege?




			
				Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte dich ja weiter östlich in die Dolimiten geschickt, Carsten tut das ja auch. Aber gut ...


Der Not gehorchend, nicht dem eignen Trieb


----------



## Elmar Neßler (3. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> normaler mist oder normal tolle wege?



schön, kein mist, aber an sich wie fubbes sagt ein normaler alpencross. auch schieben dabei (fimberpass). bis aufs ende sind wir die tour im jahr 2000 auch so gefahren wie im höhenprofil ersichtlich.


----------



## Fubbes (3. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> normaler mist oder normal tolle wege?


Ich meinte, eine Standard-Transalp, die so auch in Büchern zu finden ist. Aber eine sehr ausgewogene. Nicht allzuviel Schieben und keine extremen Übergänge. Also auch für Triathleten machbar. Im Schnitt unter 30 Minuten Schieben pro Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (3. Januar 2005)

als schluss-alternative nach dem rabbijoch kann man die brenta östlich umfahren. male - passo della fraine - andalo - monte gazza (margone trail   - castel tobolino - riva.

passo bregn da l' ors (oder so?) geht so. oben gibts noch ein schönes fleckchen etwas abseits. der namen dieses wenige meter entfernten passes ist mir entfallen (groste oder so ähnlich).

edit: passo del gotro war's


----------



## dubbel (3. Januar 2005)

zwischenstand: 

 es ist zu befürchten, dass es in oberstdorf losgeht. lieber wär mir garmisch. 
 schrofenpass - arlbergpass - st.anton - heilbronner hütte
 fimberpass sollte gehen
 Vinschgau - Ultental via Naturns - Meran (Teer)   
 rabbijoch! 
 ab madonna di c. wie oben 
 aber so insgesamt sehr viel teer & radwege   
je mehr ich mich mit dem thema befasse, desto stärker wird die vermutung, dass mein diercke-weltatlas für die planung nicht ausreicht.



			
				spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> als schluss-alternative nach dem rabbijoch kann man die brenta östlich umfahren. male - passo della fraine - andalo - monte gazza - castel tobolino - riva.


werd ich mir mal anschauen. die abfahrt vom passo bregn da l' ors ist ja auch nicht gerade prickelnd...


----------



## Carsten (3. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt:
> 643,51 km - 20216 Höhenmeter
> 
> hmmm...
> ...



wie gesagt...orientiert isch daran...ich schreib ja eine Abkürzer mit rein um die Sache auf machbare 7 Tage zu trimmen...

Oberstdorf: ich mag´s nicht, da man dahin nie zurück kommt...zumindest nicht mit dem Zug...Und Schrofenpass ist ja wohl auch nicht so das Highlight?

Warum nach dem Fimberpass nicht das Val Uina? Oder hast Du das eh mit eingeplant?


----------



## dubbel (3. Januar 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Oberstdorf: ich mag´s nicht, da man dahin nie zurück kommt...zumindest nicht mit dem Zug...Und Schrofenpass ist ja wohl auch nicht so das Highlight?


wirst DU gern mit nem nassen handtuch verkloppt?
und schrofenpass is schwierig zu umgehen, wenn man von oberstdorf nach südosten will.


----------



## dave (3. Januar 2005)

also, auch wenn es der anfang einer standard-strecke ist, so werden deine triathleten meiner meinung nach doch zu ihren spass kommen. ich bin 2003 teilweise auch auf dieser route unterwegs gewesen, wobei sie aber noch einfacher bzw. asphaltlastiger war. 

@carsten: den schrofenpass als einstieg für eine alpine bike-tour fand' ich damals eigentlich auch klasse. die schieberei, der ausgesetze weg - so stellt man sich's doch vor! 
das mit der rückfahrt ist allerdings ein gutes argument gegen oberstdorf als startort. aber wenn die jungs sich schon festgelegt haben ...

die abfahrt vom passo bregn da l' ors ist tatsächlich nur piste. es gibt zwar einen netten trail, ich glaub' der sentiero 333. wenn du den mit deinen freunden fahren solltest, wäre kloppe mit nassen handtüchern allerdings das kleinste problem. 
die straße nach ponte arche wird einen tria-freunden aber bestimmt gefallen.  sie bietet landschaftlich schöne blicke in die tiefe schlucht hinab.

@chris: hast ja ganz schön in die tasten gehämmert! 
danke für die aufklärung bezüglich der no-way-route. ich hab' mich schon gefragt, wer die so nachfahren möchte ...


----------



## spOOky fish (3. Januar 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> die abfahrt vom passo bregn da l' ors ist tatsächlich nur piste. es gibt zwar einen netten trail, ich glaub' der sentiero 333. wenn du den mit deinen freunden fahren solltest, wäre kloppe mit nassen handtüchern allerdings das kleinste problem.




der 333er ist einfach schei$$e. einfach eine schmale, tiefe schotterrinne in der man andauernd mit den beinen - oder im besseren falle den pedalen - an in die rinne ragende äste oder brocken stößt. trail kann man das nicht nennen. auch mit fahrtechnik herrscht hier große frustgefahr.


----------



## dubbel (3. Januar 2005)

333 is ja egal, wenn ich die brenta östlich umfahre (male - passo della fraine - andalo - monte gazza - castel tobolino - riva).

um das mit den Triathleten zu relativieren bzw. konkretisieren: 
die haben beide schon alpencross- und gardasee-erfahrung, und sowas  macht ihnen auch spass, wenn auch viel zu fuß - es sind also keine kompletten anfänger.

wenn ich jetzt doch nur die S-skala draufhätte...   

sagen wir mal so am beispiel gardasee: 
- marocche ist super (s1?)
- tremalzo ist kein problem, egal welche richtung (s2?) , 
- 601er / sentiero della pace ist aber definitiv zu schwer (s3?).


----------



## Schlammpaddler (3. Januar 2005)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Dann: Wie kommen wir nun vom Vinschgau ins Ultental. Fassen wir drei Jahre hier stattfindene Diskussion zusammen:
> a) über Meran (Teer)
> b) über die Naturnser Alm (Wald und 1500 Höhenmeter ganz langweiliger Uphill, wie es ihn im Scharzwald gibt)
> ...


Soo, dann will ich mich auch kurz einmischen
Achtung! Rookiealarm!! 

wir sind diesen September ebenfalls mit der Absicht ohne zu schieben über die Alpen geradelt. Am Ende wars (leider nur) die leicht Via Claudia Route mit ein paar kleineren Abwandlungen, aber unsere Mädels waren für die "humane" Route sehr dankbar. 
Um nicht auf Aspalt durch Meran und Umgebung fahren zu müssen sind wir in Marling auf den Marlinger Waalweg abgebogen. War anfangs nicht leicht zu finden, dann aber sehr angenehm zu fahren. Leider ist der Weg eigentlich für Radfahrer gesperrt, da z.T. recht ausgestzt und schmal  aber wir hatten bis auf ein paar typisch deutsche Touristen keine Probleme.  
Der Weg führt immer am Hang entlang ohne große Höhenunterschiede (ein Waalweg eben) und endet irgendwo oberhalb kurz vor Lana. Von da aus sollte es kein Problem sein ins Ultental Richtung St. Pankraz reinzufahren. 

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Fubbes (3. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> 333 is ja egal, wenn ich die brenta östlich umfahre (male - passo della fraine - andalo - monte gazza - castel tobolino - riva).


Während du die Brenta westl. fast komplett auf Schotter umfährst (95%), sind es im Osten eher 95% Teer.


----------



## dave (3. Januar 2005)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> der 333er ist einfach schei$$e. einfach eine schmale, tiefe schotterrinne in der man andauernd mit den beinen - oder im besseren falle den pedalen - an in die rinne ragende äste oder brocken stößt. trail kann man das nicht nennen. auch mit fahrtechnik herrscht hier große frustgefahr.



am anfang gab es auch ein paar kurze tragepassagen. bei uns war's ansonsten aber zum glück nicht so schlimm mit den ästen und so. freude kam bei meinen mitstreitern aber in der tat nicht wirklich auf! zum glück kannten sie die handtuch-folter noch nicht ...
viel schlimmer war's als ich dann in sichtweite von riva 'nen durchschlag hatte. da wurde ich rituell gesteinigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (3. Januar 2005)

spOOky fish hat mich mit seinem passo del gorto an den passo del groste erinnert. wäre das auch noch eine gute alternative nach dem rabbijoch? freunde von mir sind dieses jahr dort rüber und haben gemeint, dass die abfahrt zum lago di tovel trailmäßig wie landschaftlich absolut genial sei. sie sind dann bei ihrer route über das sarcatal am garda eingetrudelt.


----------



## Superfriend (3. Januar 2005)

Moin Jungs.

Bin vom biken zurück und habe folgendes zu sagen:

1. Heute ist ein Scheißtag. Habe gerade einen Sturz gedreht, danach festgestellt, dass zwei ehemals super Trails von Unimogs plattgewalzt sind, im Anschluss habe ich mir kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit ganz elegant das Schaltauge aus dem Rahmen gerissen. Murphy, Du ****er!

2. Vor dem Weg 333 standen Fubbes und ich letzten Sommer auch. Haben wir aber nicht gemacht. 

(Im Zusammenhang mit der eigentlichen Diskussion sind die beiden vorangegangenen Infos im Wesentlichen *******gal.)

3. Gegen den Schrofenpass zum Einstieg spricht nichts. Die Schiebepassage ist nicht sooo schlimm und es gibt Abenteuerfeeling gleich zum Einstieg.

4. Ich sag doch: Fimberpass und Val d Uina. Brav so!

5. Gegen die Variante Male - Malga Mondifra - Rif. Graffer - Pso Groste - Lago di Tovel und dann östlich z.B. über Monte Gazza weiter spricht m. E. nichts. Der Groste in dieser Richtung nicht so böse wie in der anderen, ursprünglich angedachten.

6. Falls Ihr die Brenta doch westlich umfahrt, macht den Abschluss am besten durchs Val Lomasone. Ist gut. Oder wenn Ihr noch Bock habt: Tremalzo!

7. Zur Heilbronner Hütte ist es mal kurz Gewürge, aber nicht schlimm. Sind ja nicht auf Kaffeefahrt.

8. Wenn Du Asphalt einsparen willst, dann tret Flexenpass/Arlbergpass/St.Anton in die Tonne und mach es so:
Lech - Freiburger Hütte - Kristberg - Silbertal - Silbertaler Winterjöchl - Verbellner Winterjöchl/Heilbronner Hütte und weiter wie gehabt. Ist aber viel schieben. In der Gegend zwischen Oberstdorf und Paznauntal lautet die Alternative oft: Teer oder schieben! Darauf musst Du Dich halt einstellen. Ob Du das angesichts Deiner eigentlichen Zielsetzung willst, musst Du freilich selbst wissen.

Adios
Chris.


----------



## tom1ayb (3. Januar 2005)

was halten denn die Cracks von diesem Cross von Dr.Rad vorgestellt und gefahren:
Tag Strecke km hm 
1.Tag Garmisch-Partenkirchen - Ehrwald - Fern-Pass - Schloss Fernstein - Strad - Imst - Landeck  79 849 
2.Tag Landeck - St. Anton am Arlberg - Verwall-Tal - Heilbronner Hütte - Galtür -  Ischgl - Fimber-Tal - Bodenalpe  78 2240 
3.Tag Bodenalpe - Fimber-Pass - Vna - Sent - Scoul - S-charl - Pass da Costainas - Lü - St. Maria im Münstertal  68 1996

4.Tag  St. Maria im Münstertal - Val Mora - Lago Cancano - Arnoga - Passo Verva - Eita - Grosio  73 1503 
5.Tag Grosio - Le Prese - Fumero - Val di Rezzalo - Passo dell' Alpe - Gavia-Pass - Ponte di Legno (Precasaglio)   50 2254 
6.Tag Ponte di Legno (Precasaglio) - Pezzo - Montozzo - Pejo - Fucine - Dimaro - Madonna di Campiglio  64 2217 
7.Tag Madonna di Campiglio - Val d'Agola - Passo Bregn de l'Ors - Val d'Algone - Stenico - Villa Banale - Sarche - Arco - Torbole


----------



## Superfriend (3. Januar 2005)

Ja, das ist die Strecke vom Andreas Albrecht. Die ist in der Tat sehr ausgewogen. Sie ist nicht zu leicht und nicht zu schwer, hat ein paar geile Trails (Fimberpass und v.a. Montozzo: Der Trail zum Lago Pian Palu runter ist göttlich!) und wenige Schiebepassagen. Note sehr gut also. Deshalb habe ich die erste Hälfte dieser Strecke heute Mittag auch im Rahmen der Garmisch-Riva Diskussion angepriesen, hab dann aber ab Südtirol anders weitergemacht.

Eine Einschränkung aber möchte ich loswerden, da habe ich mit dem Albi auch schon drüber diskutiert: Ich fände es erheblich spektakulärer durchs Val d Uina und dann über den Schliningpass zu fahren, statt den Pso da Costainas zu nehmen. Dafür wäre der Teer-Preis auf dem Weg Richtung Val Mora m.E. durchaus angemessen.


----------



## tom1ayb (3. Januar 2005)

ich dachte eigentlich auchj Val DÚina ist ein Muss , hätte mich aber auch überzeugen lassen wir werden die tour nächsten September fahren . Wie sind denn die Schiebepassagen zu bewerten für normalos wohlbemerkt.
Startpunkt könnte man ja auch in Oberstdorf machen dann wäre der Schrofenpass noch mit dabei macht das Sinn ??Hat vieleicht sogar jemand GPS DAten von dieser Tour ? Wir haben im Prinzip noch einen TAg Luft eingeplant gibt es noch ein Highlight was man nicht auslassen sollte allerdings immmer noch unter der Prämisse fahrbar !!


----------



## dubbel (3. Januar 2005)

hallo jungs, 
vielen dank - ich lass das über nacht mal gären, 
bis dann!  

jetzt wird erst mal ausgekartelt, ob garmisch oder o-dorf der startpunkt ist, 
und dann arbeite ich den diercke nochmal durch.


----------



## Superfriend (3. Januar 2005)

tom1ayb schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte eigentlich auchj Val DÚina ist ein Muss , hätte mich aber auch überzeugen lassen wir werden die tour nächsten September fahren . Wie sind denn die Schiebepassagen zu bewerten für normalos wohlbemerkt.
> Startpunkt könnte man ja auch in Oberstdorf machen dann wäre der Schrofenpass noch mit dabei macht das Sinn ??Hat vieleicht sogar jemand GPS DAten von dieser Tour ? Wir haben im Prinzip noch einen TAg Luft eingeplant gibt es noch ein Highlight was man nicht auslassen sollte allerdings immmer noch unter der Prämisse fahrbar !!


Die Schiebepassagen auf dieser Tour sind harmlos. 45 Minuten durch leichtes Gelände am Fimberpass, eine halbe Stunde wie schon weiter oben geschrieben zur Heilbronner Hütte, 15 Minuten zur Montozzoscharte.
Klar kannst Du auch in Oberstdorf starten. Hast dann eben noch den Klassiker Schrofenpass mit allen erlebnisreichen Vorteilen und allen schiebetechnischen Nachteilen (ca. 30 Minuten).
Highlights sind der Fimberpass und, noch besser, die Montozzoscharte (Traumtrail). Zum Thema Val d Uina hab ich ja oben schon was geschrieben. Da hat der Albi, der "Vater" dieser Tour, aber eine andere Meinung als ich. Auch geil ist der Gaviapass, trotz Teer.


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (3. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> auch in groß *klick*
> 
> was haltet ihr davon?



Das ist _der_ Klassiker, es erwarten dich dann auch:
-überfüllte Hütten,
-Stau an den Schlüsselstellen und 
-kein Übergang für euch alleine.

 Lege dir die Tour von Superfriend nochmal unters Kopfkissen...


----------



## Superfriend (3. Januar 2005)

Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist _der_ Klassiker, es erwarten dich dann auch:
> -überfüllte Hütten,
> -Stau an den Schlüsselstellen und
> -kein Übergang für euch alleine.
> ...


Auch wenn ich Smileys sonst als Verfall schriftlicher Beredsamkeit verteufele, komme ich doch nicht umhin, in diesem Zusammenhang anzumerken:  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgäu-Biker (3. Januar 2005)

tom1ayb schrieb:
			
		

> was halten denn die Cracks von diesem Cross von Dr.Rad vorgestellt und gefahren:
> Tag Strecke km hm
> 1.Tag Garmisch-Partenkirchen - Ehrwald - Fern-Pass - Schloss Fernstein - Strad - Imst - Landeck  79 849
> 2.Tag Landeck - St. Anton am Arlberg - Verwall-Tal - Heilbronner Hütte - Galtür -  Ischgl - Fimber-Tal - Bodenalpe  78 2240
> ...




Das geht ja hier Schlag auf Schlag, komme mit dem Antworten nicht mehr nach...
Alternativstart in Oberstdorf ist m.M. egal, da du in beiden Varianten Teeranteile hast (Warth - St.Anton) oder ( Imst - Landeck - St. Anton).
Wenn du Val d'Uina noch nicht gesehen hast, ist das der schönere Übergang, Das Schieben im Fels ist ein Erlebnis.
Val Mora ist toll, aber überlegt mal die Variante Umbrail - Borcetta Forcola - Borcetta di Pedenolo - Lago Cancano.

Viel Spaß beim Alpencrossen...


----------



## dubbel (3. Januar 2005)

Garmisch! 

aber: die frage "vinschgau -> ultental?" - tarscherpass oder strasse-meran - ist wohl eher ne philosophische, oder?! 
tarscher pass würde mir persönlich schon gefallen. 

rabbijoch is wohl konsens, 

dann is da noch die frage, ob rif. graffer oder durch madonna di c.
(Brenta östlich umfahren entfällt wg. teer) 

und am schluss je nach form tremalzo oder über ponte arche - sarche - marocche. aber das wird vor ort entschieden. 

also dann kann's ja demnächst losgehen!


----------



## tom1ayb (3. Januar 2005)

EIN RIESENKOMPLIMENT AN dubbel der den besten Thread ins Leben gerufen hat denn ich seit langem hier im Forum gelesen habe !! Natürlich danke an alle Poster die sachlich geantwortet haben und bis jetzt der thread auch beim Thema geblieben ist 
Danke und weiter so


----------



## Fubbes (4. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> aber: die frage "vinschgau -> ultental?" - tarscherpass oder strasse-meran - ist wohl eher ne philosophische, oder?!


Ja, ist es.


			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> dann is da noch die frage, ob rif. graffer oder durch madonna di c.


Der Weg über die Graffer (bitte dort nicht übernachten) macht Sinn, wenn du Zeit hast und den anschließenden Trail zur Valtesinella nehmen willst. Ansonsten durch Madonna und zur Rif. Cascata di Mezzo. Dort über ein Brückchen und noch runterrollen bis auf 1200 Meter direkt zum Einstieg ins Val d'Agola.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## rayc (4. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> Garmisch!
> 
> aber: die frage "vinschgau -> ultental?" - tarscherpass oder strasse-meran - ist wohl eher ne philosophische, oder?!
> tarscher pass würde mir persönlich schon gefallen.
> ...


Hallo dubbel,

2004 bin ich einen alpenX mitgefahren, der ab Val D'Uina fast deckungsgleich ist mit Deiner geplanten Routen.
Wir sind in 2 parallelen Gruppen gefahren.Ab Male ist die eine Gruppe über Madonna di Campiglio zum Ref. Graffer gefahren. Wir sind dagegen über Lago Tovel, 371, 301 zum Graffer. Ab M.ga Flavona ewig lange Schiebepassage. Aber landschaftlich ein Traum  

Von Graffer über 382 runter (anspruchsvoller als die 108 von Rabbi runter), Rif. Cascata di Mezzo, 324, zum Pso. Bregn de l'Ors teilweise kurze Schiebepassagen,  333 runter (stufe ich als technisch eher schwacher Fahrer als nicht so schwer ein).
Haben dann im Ref. Ghedina zu Mittag gegessen. 
Bei Interesse kann ich Dir meine GPS-Daten zuschicken.  

ray


----------



## rayc (4. Januar 2005)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Der Weg über die Graffer (bitte dort nicht übernachten) macht Sinn, wenn du



Da stimme ich zu.
Wir haben im  Ref. Graffer übernachtet. An der Unterbringung ist nichts auszusetzen. Mich hat nur die massiv ausgeprägte Abzockmentalität gestört.

P.S.: Wir sind in Garmisch gestartet.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (4. Januar 2005)

es läuft wohl raus auf die tour von superfriend, 
anfang wie vorgeschlagen, auch wenn da noch einige stellen unklar sind, 
aber tarscherpass oder strasse-meran braucht noch bedenkzeit. 
eisjöchl wär aber wohl des guten wieder zu viel bzw. doch arg mit der brechstange. 

dann übers rabbijoch, 

letzte etappe wär dann ab male oder dimaro über madonna / rif. graffer und passo bregn da l'ors zu ponte arhce, dann sarche, pietramurata, marocche, riva. 
(übernachtung zwischendrin fällt somit aus).


----------



## dubbel (4. Januar 2005)

vom tarscherpass war die rede, aber wie wär statt dessen von der tarscher alm zum kofelraster see und dann weiter ins tal?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (4. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> vom tarscherpass war die rede, aber wie wär statt dessen von der tarscher alm zum kofelraster see und dann weiter ins tal?



bin zwei mal über den tartscher pass, das ist sicher die schnellste alternative. halt 600 hm ab tarscher alm sehr steil, bis zirmraunhütte auf knapp 2200 m mit gewalt anfangs noch fahrbar, dann schieben zur hütte (liftstation), dann fast alles schieben, kurz tragen bis oben. runter vom tarscher pass je nach fahrkönnen und motivation auch einiges fahrbar, ab 2100 m schotterpiste, kurz asphalt, dann kurz trails bis kapelle st. nikolaus (wenn man rechtzeitig abbiegt nach dem asphaltstück). die variante kofelraster seen war auch beim no-way-video dabei. da wandert man noch ein bissl mehr, ich glaube nicht, dass das rentiert. hätte es mal gerne getestet, aber beim zweiten mal vor ort hab ich mich mit meinem kumpel dann doch wieder zum tarscher pass entschieden. somit ist man dann auch recht entspannt nachmittags an der haselgruber hütte (wollt ihr da nächtigen oder noch runter ins tal?) wenn du die kloppe mit dem handtuch vermeiden willst, ist wohl tarscher pass noch das kleinere übel. landschaftlich ist es auf jeden fall klasse da oben, geile aussicht zum hasenöhrl-gletscher!

ciao, EL


----------



## spOOky fish (4. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> tarscher pass würde mir persönlich schon gefallen.



ich weiß auch warum: weil man ein ganzes stück mit dem sessellift hochfahren kann 
alternative wäre das rontscher joch (wenn du schonmal am tragen bist). hatten wir uns vorgenommen aber wegen gewitterwarnung weggelassen. zudem sagte die tusse in der oberen hütte was von 2 stunden tragen (weiß net ob das stimmt) abwärts sollte dieser pass besser befahrbar sein als der tarscher.



> dann is da noch die frage, ob rif. graffer oder durch madonna di c.
> (Brenta östlich umfahren entfällt wg. teer)



ich würde wie von superfriend beschrieben fahren: über madonna, dann hoch zum graffer und weiter über monte gazza, da fällt viel vom teer weg. der trail nach margone ist wirklich erstklassig und ein schöner abschluss. ab ranzo geht dann nochmal ein trail weg. ich hab mir das damals aus verschiedenen tourbeschreibungen zusammengestückelt...


----------



## Fubbes (4. Januar 2005)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde wie von superfriend beschrieben fahren: über madonna, dann hoch zum graffer und weiter über monte gazza, da fällt viel vom teer weg. der trail nach margone ist wirklich erstklassig und ein schöner abschluss. ab ranzo geht dann nochmal ein trail weg. ich hab mir das damals aus verschiedenen tourbeschreibungen zusammengestückelt...


So hat Superfriend das aber nicht beschrieben. Von der Graffer geht es wieder runter zum Val d'Agola. Zum Monte Gazza kommt man von der Westseite der Brenta nicht. Braucht man auch nicht. Von Dimaro bis zur Rifugio Gedhina (auf der Abfahrt vom Bregn de l'Ors) ist bei der Variante Null Teer.


----------



## Superfriend (4. Januar 2005)

Fubbes hat recht. Ich meinte nicht den Übergang über den Passo Groste (mit Monte Gazza-Anschluss) oberhalb der Rifugio Graffer, sondern nur bis zur Graffer hoch und dann dort zur Vallesinella abbiegen.

Außerdem sei zum besseren Verständnis angemerkt: Kofelraster Seen und Rontscher Joch sind derselbe Übergang. Die Seen sind beim Joch oder umgekehrt. Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Ja, das wäre auch noch mal eine Alternative. Ich würde es wegen der hochalpinen Landschaft wagen, wenn ich nochmal vom Vinschgau ins Ultental sollte. Aber unterm Strich dürfte das schon die Variante mit der größten Aussicht auf Handtuch-Haue sein.

Die letzte Etappe von Male oder Dimaro über Rifugio Graffer und Brengn de l Ors wird nix, das wäre viel zu lang. Das Graffer kostet Dich nen halben Tag! Ich kann sowieso nur ganz energisch von einer Übernachtung in Male oder Dimaro abraten und gleich mal drei !!! dahintersetzen!!! Denn: Die Haselgruber Hütte am Rabbijoch ist eine der besten und originellsten Hütte überhaupt. Das Ding ist eine Legende. Wenn Du da nicht übernachtest, gehört Dir echt mit dem Handtuch der Achtersen verhauen. Male und Dimaro dagegen sind hässlich. Ohne alpines Flair. Hab mal in Male übernachtet. War ganz ein depressives Nest!

Wie wäre es damit:
3.letzter Tag: Übernachtung in Haselgruber Hütte.
Vorletzter Tag: Über Male und Graffer zur Vallesinella, dort Übernachtung (damit seid Ihr sehr gut bechäftigt).
Letzter Tag: Über Bregn de l Ors nach Riva.

Jo, das war's fürs erste.
Hat jemand ein Kinesis-Schaltauge für mich?

Walking to the sound of my favourite tune
Chris.


----------



## spOOky fish (4. Januar 2005)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> So hat Superfriend das aber nicht beschrieben. Von der Graffer geht es wieder runter zum Val d'Agola. Zum Monte Gazza kommt man von der Westseite der Brenta nicht. Braucht man auch nicht. Von Dimaro bis zur Rifugio Gedhina (auf der Abfahrt vom Bregn de l'Ors) ist bei der Variante Null Teer.



"Male - Malga Mondifra - Rif. Graffer - Pso Groste - Lago di Tovel und dann östlich z.B. über Monte Gazza weiter"

ist das nicht die west-ost verbindung durch die brenta?


----------



## nimmersatt (4. Januar 2005)

auch wenn ich jetzt zum Thema Brenta nix sagen kann, ich kenn da nur ein paar Kletterklassiker (Via delle Guide am Crozzon, Fehrmann am Campanile etc), aber um 19:00 im BR3 kommt ein etwas älteres Filmchen (1999) über die Brenta 

habs schonmal gesehn, kann jetzt aber nicht mehr sagen ob gut oder schlecht
die Ecke an sich ist aber wirklich klasse


----------



## Fubbes (4. Januar 2005)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> "Male - Malga Mondifra - Rif. Graffer - Pso Groste - Lago di Tovel und dann östlich z.B. über Monte Gazza weiter"
> 
> ist das nicht die west-ost verbindung durch die brenta?


Ja, ist sie. 
Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf Dubbels Strecke über den Bregn de l'Ors. Danach ist es natürlich nicht mehr sinnvoll, über den Monte Gazza zu fahren. Die Brenta queren wollte (und sollte) er nicht.


----------



## dubbel (4. Januar 2005)

tom1ayb schrieb:
			
		

> EIN RIESENKOMPLIMENT AN dubbel der den besten Thread ins Leben gerufen hat denn ich seit langem hier im Forum gelesen habe !! Natürlich danke an alle Poster die sachlich geantwortet haben und bis jetzt der thread auch beim Thema geblieben ist
> Danke und weiter so


ich fühle mich geschmeichelt, vor allem, wenn man berücksichtigt, wie wenig ich in dem thema drin bin. 
oder - um ein fragwürdiges kompliment zu wiederholen, das mir (beruflich) jemand mal gemacht hat - "dafür, dass Sie überhaupt keine ahnung haben, läuft das aber sehr gut". 
in diesem sinne danke an alle. 


genug gelabert: 



			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind dagegen über Lago Tovel, 371, 301 zum Graffer. Ab M.ga Flavona ewig lange Schiebepassage. Aber landschaftlich ein Traum


wieviel Hm schieben /schleppen sind "ewig lang"?

-----------------------


			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> zum Pso. Bregn de l'Ors teilweise kurze Schiebepassagen,  333 runter (stufe ich als technisch eher schwacher Fahrer als nicht so schwer ein).


hab eben nochmal auf die karte geschaut, und festgestellt, dass wir den 333 auch gefahren sind. 
fand ich eigentlich super. wenn's doch nur ne schwierigkeits-skala gäbe... (scnr) 
(ich gehe doch recht in der annahme, dass das folgender weg ist: von madonna kommend stehe ich auf dem Pso. Bregn de l'Ors vor dieser kapelle und halte mich erst über einen buckel nach links und dann die nächste (steil) runter ins tal?) 

-----------------------


			
				rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Haben dann im Ref. Ghedina zu Mittag gegessen.
> Bei Interesse kann ich Dir meine GPS-Daten zuschicken.


danke, das ist nett, aber ich kann mit gps-daten von anderer leute mittagessen mangels gps-gerät leider nichts anfangen. 

-----------------------


			
				Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Fubbes hat recht. Ich meinte nicht den Übergang über den Passo Groste (mit Monte Gazza-Anschluss) oberhalb der Rifugio Graffer, sondern nur bis zur Graffer hoch und dann dort zur Vallesinella abbiegen.


mir schwirrt zwar der kopf, aber ich denke, das hab ich auch so verstanden. 


-----------------------


			
				Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sei zum besseren Verständnis angemerkt: Kofelraster Seen und Rontscher Joch sind derselbe Übergang. Die Seen sind beim Joch oder umgekehrt. Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Ja, das wäre auch noch mal eine Alternative. Ich würde es wegen der hochalpinen Landschaft wagen, wenn ich nochmal vom Vinschgau ins Ultental sollte. Aber unterm Strich dürfte das schon die Variante mit der größten Aussicht auf Handtuch-Haue sein.


ich stelle de leute vor die wahl: asphalt-km oder trage-Hm. 
mal sehen. 
man kann ja erst mal beides planen. 

-----------------------


			
				Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Die letzte Etappe von Male oder Dimaro über Rifugio Graffer und Brengn de l Ors wird nix, das wäre viel zu lang.


hmmm... 
ich kannte nur die variante ohne rif. graffer, denn so sind wir es ab male gefahren. aber wenn da noch mal ein paar stunde dazukommen, is das was anderes. 
andererseits spuckt stanciu (bzw. dessen programm) nur 500 Hm mehr aus für die variante. 
mal sehen, wie wir so drauf sind. 

-----------------------


			
				Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Die Haselgruber Hütte am Rabbijoch ist eine der besten und originellsten Hütte überhaupt. Das Ding ist eine Legende. Wenn Du da nicht übernachtest, gehört Dir echt mit dem Handtuch der Achtersen verhauen.


ahso. 

-----------------------


			
				Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es damit:
> 3.letzter Tag: Übernachtung in Haselgruber Hütte.
> Vorletzter Tag: Über Male und Graffer zur Vallesinella, dort Übernachtung (damit seid Ihr sehr gut bechäftigt).
> Letzter Tag: Über Bregn de l Ors nach Riva.


ahja. 

-----------------------


			
				Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand ein Kinesis-Schaltauge für mich?


leider nein. 
aber wo wir grad so gemütlich beisammensitzen: 
braucht keiner mein specialized enduro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (4. Januar 2005)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> "Male - Malga Mondifra - Rif. Graffer - Pso Groste - Lago di Tovel und dann östlich z.B. über Monte Gazza weiter"
> 
> ist das nicht die west-ost verbindung durch die brenta?


Aber ursprünglich ging es mir um die westliche Variante ohen Pso Groste und nur mit Graffer. (Anschluss über Bregn d l Ors).
Gruß
Chris


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (4. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> es läuft wohl raus auf die tour von superfriend,
> ...
> eisjöchl wär aber wohl des guten wieder zu viel bzw. doch arg mit der brechstange.



Es ist auch ehrlich gesagt ein langweiliges "gegurke" durchs Vinschgau nach Naturns. Der rest ist durchaus empfehlenswert.



			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> dann übers rabbijoch,
> 
> letzte etappe wär dann ab male oder dimaro über madonna / rif. graffer und passo bregn da l'ors zu ponte arhce, dann sarche, pietramurata, marocche, riva.
> (übernachtung zwischendrin fällt somit aus).



Rabbijoch, ist Übernachten Pflicht, sonst komme ich auch noch mit 'nem Handtuch! 
Den Rest schafft du nicht in einem Tag. Vielleicht wenn du Graffer weglässt und ohne die Brenta zu geniessen durchrauscht.  :kotz: 
Lege dir nach B.de l'Ors nochmals die Tremalzoetappe an Herz (Handtuch!). Dieser Klassiker bei geöffneter Pregasinastrasse ist meiner Meinung ein krönender Abschluss der Tour.


----------



## dubbel (4. Januar 2005)

Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist auch ehrlich gesagt ein langweiliges "gegurke" durchs Vinschgau nach Naturns. Der rest ist durchaus empfehlenswert.


okay, dann fehlen ja nur noch die restlichen 350 km. 

---------------


			
				Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Rabbijoch, ist Übernachten Pflicht, sonst komme ich auch noch mit 'nem Handtuch!


is notiert. 

---------------


			
				Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Den Rest schafft du nicht in einem Tag. Vielleicht wenn du Graffer weglässt und ohne die Brenta zu geniessen durchrauscht.


naja. wie gesagt: den rest - ohne graffer - sind wir diesen sommer gefahren, ohne an unpassender stelle verdauungssekrete abzusondern.
wenn man erst mal am fahren ist, muss man ja nicht an jeder parkbank ne pause machen. 
ich bin da eher für durchfahren und nicht dauernd anhalten. 
essen kann man auch beim treten. 

---------------


			
				Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Lege dir nach B.de l'Ors nochmals die Tremalzoetappe an Herz (Handtuch!). Dieser Klassiker bei geöffneter Pregasinastrasse ist meiner Meinung ein krönender Abschluss der Tour.


hmmm, schön schön...: ABER: von B.de l'Ors rüber ist doch wieder massig teer und/oder knapp 2.000 Hm extra, oder? da gibt's doch erst mal nur strasse bis ich nördlich vom tremalzo bin, und dann entweder über ne schleife zum pass oder über den ledro-see. 
klingt irgendwie nach eisjöchl-strategie. 
da würde ich eher am letzten tag vom see aus nochmal tremalzo über pregasina hoch und ledrosee runter.


----------



## trautbrg (4. Januar 2005)

Ciao Jungs, 

jetzt muß ich auch noch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Meine Transalpjugend (Strum und Drang Zeit) brachte einige 
wüste Schiebereien aber dafür auch ein paar nette Erstbefahrungen 
mit sich (Lasörling,  Diretissima Zufrittstausee (Martelltal) 
St Gertraud (Ultental), ...)

Jetzt steh ich eher auf möglichst schiebefreie Transalps mit hohem Trail-
und geringem Teeranteil.
Und das war ja genau die Anforderung in diesem Thread ...

hier nun mein Vorschlag, den ich 2004 auch gefahren bin.
Wenn man Zeit sparen will, dann einfach die eine oder
andere Schleife am Stilfser Joch auslassen ...

Kurzbeschreibung: 
                      (1) Ehrwald - Via Claudia - Imst -
                      Piller Höhe - Pfunders
                      ca. 1300 Höhenmeter
                      ca. 75   km
                      Auf Römerwegen und schönene Trail bis Nassereith
                      Dann Forstwege und etwas Asphalt zur Pillerhöhe.
                      Von dort Forstwegabfahrt und dann Forstweg/Trail 
                      am westlichen Innufer bis Pfunders.


                  (2) Pfunders - Samnaun - Zeblasjoch - 

                      Heidelberger Hütte (2260)
                      ca. 1900 Höhenmeter                     
                      ca. 36   km    
                      Zünachst auf wenig befahrener Asphaltstaße Ri Samnaun
                      hoch, die man später auf Forstwegen und Trails verlassen
                      kann. Einsamer Anstieg zum Zeblasjoch.
                      Von hier entweder direkt ins Tal und über Forstweg hoch
                      zur Heidelberger Hütte, oder nach links queren zur
                      Forcella da Val Gronda  (Danke @ Marco) 
                      (ca. 30 schieben / tragen) und dann bis zur Hütte trailen.
                      Holy Trail.


                   (3) Heidelberger Hütte - Fimbapass (2608) - 
                      Scoul (1200) - S-Charl (1810)
                      Costainas Pass (2251) - Val Müstair - 
                      Müstair (1250)
                      ca. 1750  Höhenmeter             
                      ca. 65  km   
                      Naturstraße und Forstweg auf den Costainas Pass
                      am Ende leichter Trail bergauf.
                      Ab Lü versteckter Supertrail bis Sta. Maria runter Holy Trail
                      Fimberpass Holy Trail


                  (4) Müstair - Sta. Maria (1375) - 
                      Umbrail Pass (2500) - Stilfser Joch (2758) - 
                      Dreisprachenspitze (2843) - Goldseetrail -
                      Furkelhütte - Trafoi - Franzenshöhe
                      ca. 2100  Höhenmeter
                      ca. 40    km
                      bergrauf Asphalt und Naturstraße bei sehr weingen
                      Autos. 
                      bergab Goldseetrail: Holy Trail.
                      Man kann auch früher aus dem Trail aussteigen und
                      kommt dann kurz unter der Franzenshöhe auf der
                      Stilfser joch Straße raus.         

                  (5) Franzenshöhe - Stilfser Joch - Dreisprachenspitze -
                      Umbrail - Bocchetta di Forcola (2768) - 
                      Trail zum Lago di Cancano - 
                      Lago di Cancano (1884)                      
                      ca. 1200  Höhenmeter
                      ca. 40    km
                      frühmorgens ohne Autos auf den Klassiker auf Asphalt.
                      Bergab und ansonsten nur Trails vom feinsten
                      wer noch was tun mag fährt vom Lago di Cancano 
                      noch ins Val Mora und über dan Passo Gallo 
                      zurück     
                      Holy Trail.                 

                  (6) Lago di Cancano - Passo di Verva - Grosio
                      San Bernardo - Rifugio La Baita (1866)
                      ca.  1700 Höhenmeter
                      ca.  35   km
                      bergauf alles Forstweg, am ende etwas steil.
                      Forstweg und Trail bergab
                      ca. 15 km Asphaltverbindungsstück zw.
                      Grosio und San Bernardo 

                  (7) Rifugio La Baita - Passo del Alpe (2450)
                      Gavia Passstrasse (1900) - Gavia Pass (2621) - 
                      Pezzo (1565) - Rif Angelino Bozzi (2478)
                      ca.  1850 Höhenmeter
                      ca.  35   km
                      für Cracks bergauf null schieben, sonst bis 30 Minuten
                      bergab Trails und leider heute ein bisserl
                      Asphalt zum Gavia Pass
                      Passo del Alpe bergauf Holy Trail.

                  (8) Rif Angelino Bozzi - Forcellina di Montozzo (2613 m) - 
                      Lago di Pian Palu - Pejo (1580) - 
                      Ossana - Dimaro (ca. 800) - Rifugio Graffer (2261) 
                      ca.  1730 Höhenmeter
                      ca.  58   km
                      bergauf bis auf 10 Minuten alles schöner Fortsweg,
                      bergab Holy Trail

                  (9) Rifugio Graffer (2261) - Passo Bregn del Ors -
                      Rifugio Ghedina - Arco
                      ca.  1150 Höhenmeter
                      ca.  68   km
                      bergauf 15 Minuten schieben zum Bregn del Ors
                      bergab Holy Trail


Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo Wolfgang,

deine Tour liest sich sehr schön. Viele Teile kenne ich auch und finde die Tour ist sehr schön zusammen gestellt.

Ein Paar fragen und Anmerkungen:

(1) Seit Ihr über die Pitzklamm in's Pitztal?
(2)  Die Asphaltstrasse sind wir mal Nachmittags 2002 geradelt, war leider nicht so einsam.
(3) Den Trail in Lü sind wir bergauf, nicht so toll
(4) Goldseetrail steht auch noch auf meiner Liste.
(5) Bocchetta di Forcola zusammen mit Borcetta di Pedenolo hoffentlich 
 

Schöne Tour !!


----------



## rayc (4. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel Hm schieben /schleppen sind "ewig lang"?



Habe gerade nachgeschaut: 
M.ga Flavona liegt auf etwa 1850m, es geht hoch bis P.so del Groste (knapp 2450m)
Incl. Fotostops (keine Pause über >2min) habe wir für die etwa 600Hm knapp 2,5h gebraucht. Da wir im Rif. Graffer übernachtet haben, hatten wir es nicht so eilig. Einzelne kurze Stücke sind sogar fahrbar. Frag mich aber nicht nach der Länge . 

ray


----------



## Carsten (4. Januar 2005)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde wie von superfriend beschrieben fahren: über madonna, dann hoch zum graffer und weiter über monte gazza, da fällt viel vom teer weg. der trail nach margone ist wirklich erstklassig und ein schöner abschluss. ab ranzo geht dann nochmal ein trail weg. ich hab mir das damals aus verschiedenen tourbeschreibungen zusammengestückelt...




man kann über Graffer die Brenta in Ost-West Richtung queren...muß dann aber über den Übergang in Richtung Molvenosee (passo della Gaiarda)...soll heftig sein, ich hab hier im Forum mal danach geforscht http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=118416&highlight=Gaiarda
...bei google hab ich was auf italienisch gefunden http://abonalda.members.easyspace.com/Altri/Gaiarda.htm...jedenfalls wäre das wohl auch Freeride...also eher nix für Euch und ich will das Ding nicht empfehlen, weil ich nichts gutes gehört habe und den Pass selber noch nicht gemacht habe.
-dann ab Molvenosee hoch auf den Monte Gazza, das geht ganz gut, dann zur Malga Gazza vor und nicht die Abfahrt der TAC, sondern den von mir erkundeten Weg Nr. 602 runter ins Tal...am Monte Gazza siehst Du schon den Gardasee

so nun zur Tremalzo Alternative: toll hinkommen kann  man dort über di Bocca die Ussol...gibt es bei mir auf der Webseiet unter Tour 1999 nen tollen Verfahrbericht....ansonsten hat Dede noch ne tolle Variante dazu beschrieben...finde ich hier im forum leider nbicht mehr...


----------



## Superfriend (5. Januar 2005)

@Dubbel: Ja, zur Graffer hoch sind es von MdC "nur" 500 Extrahöhenmeter. Aber der Trail bergab kostet auch noch Zeit, weil er ziemlich schwer ist.


----------



## Fubbes (5. Januar 2005)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade nachgeschaut:
> M.ga Flavona liegt auf etwa 1850m, es geht hoch bis P.so del Groste (knapp 2450m)
> Incl. Fotostops (keine Pause über >2min) habe wir für die etwa 600Hm knapp 2,5h gebraucht. Da wir im Rif. Graffer übernachtet haben, hatten wir es nicht so eilig. Einzelne kurze Stücke sind sogar fahrbar. Frag mich aber nicht nach der Länge .
> 
> ray


Vom Lago di Tovel bis zur Flavona ist es extrem steil, da wird auch viel zu Schieben sein (ich bin von oben runtergekommen). Deshalb finde ich, eine Brenta-Durchquerung passt nicht zu Dubbels Anforderungskatalog.



			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, schön schön...: ABER: von B.de l'Ors rüber ist doch wieder massig teer und/oder knapp 2.000 Hm extra, oder? da gibt's doch erst mal nur strasse bis ich nördlich vom tremalzo bin, und dann entweder über ne schleife zum pass oder über den ledro-see.
> klingt irgendwie nach eisjöchl-strategie.
> da würde ich eher am letzten tag vom see aus nochmal tremalzo über pregasina hoch und ledrosee runter.


Über Bocca de l'Ussol, wie von Carsten genannt, ist es nicht viel Teer. Über Bondo nach Storo natürlich schon. Und viele Höhenmeter zusätzlich sind es auch, kostet also mind. 1 Tag zusätzlich.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trautbrg (5. Januar 2005)

Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> deine Tour liest sich sehr schön. Viele Teile kenne ich auch und finde die Tour ist sehr schön zusammen gestellt.
> 
> ...



Nach dem Fernstein Campingplatz NICHT nach Stanciu fahren, 
sondern durch einen kleinen Tunnel unter der Straße durch und dann auf 
Forstwegtrail links der Straße nach Nassereith rein.
Ab Nassereith Waldweg bis Imst. Imst östlich auf Trail direkt
entlang des Flusses umfahren. Man kommt ungefähr
500 m vor der Brücke über die Klamm auf die Straße.
Die Klamm auf der Brücke überqueren und dann sofort auf Forstweg
rechts der Straße ins Pitztal hoch fahren. 
Später ein kurzes Stück über die Straße und dann Links der
Straße über Forstweg / Trail hoch zur Piller Höhe.
(Hab leider grad keine Karte da, daß ich Dir genaue Details sagen kann).
An der Piller Höhe links hlaten und bei dem nun leider geschlossenen
Wirtshaus rechts unbeschildert inden Forstweg Inntalwärts abzweigen.




			
				Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> (3) Den Trail in Lü sind wir bergauf, nicht so toll



Vermute "mein Trail" in Lü war das nicht. Für diesen Trail
in Lü erst nochmal links hoch abzweigen auf den Val Mustair
Höhenweg (ca 100 hm). Später, ca 500 m nach einer Alm vom
Forstweg rechts abzweigen. Für ca 500 m noch Forstweg, ab dann 
zunächst supersteiler Wald und Wiesentrail. Er mündet oberhalb
eines kleinen Weilers auf schmale Asphaltstraße. Dieser kurz bergab
folgen und in der Linkskehre in den Weiler hinein nach links Abzweigen.
Mitte im Weiler geht etwas versteckt nach Links ein Trail ab.
Dieser geht nun fast durchgehend leicht bergab superschmal 
mit viel Flow. Irgendwann wird der Trail sehr verwachsen und
man sieht links oberhalb einen Hof. Die 20 m zu dem Hof hochschieben
und von dort wieder entlang des Hanges leicht abwärts auf 
schlechten Forstweg / Trail. Nach Querung eines Weidezauns
kommt kurz darauf an eine Feuerstelle mit Bank. Hier unbeschildert rechts
bergab. Erst gemütlich dann supersteil. Der Trail endet im Wald.
hier findet sich linkerhand ein Gatter nach desse Querung man
kurz auf einem schmalen Asphaltsträsslein bergab fährt.
Achtung, wirklich nur kurz. Es geht dann gleich wieder rechts
ab. In einer Schussfahrt auf stark zugewachsenem Forstweg / Trail
schiesst man nun noch geradeaus nach St. Maria hinab. Dabei 
berührt man in einer Serpentine noch mal kurz das Asphaltsträsslein.
In St. Maria kommt man beim Holzagerplatz an. Den Bach queren
und zur Hauptstraße hoch kommt man direkt bei der Jugendherberge
in Sta. Maria raus.



			
				Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> (4) Goldseetrail steht auch noch auf meiner Liste.



Unbedingt machen. Ausreichend Schwindelfreiheit mitbringen ...   
Der erste Teil ist fahrtechnisch harmlos aber ausgesetzt. Der zweite
Teil ist durchaus ein bisserl anspruchsvoll. Man kann
aber sehr schön früher aussteigen. Man kommt über
einen kurzen Verbindungstrail, den man schieben muss zu dem
Fortsweg der für die Errichtung der Lawinenverbauung von Trafoi angelegt
wurde. Diesem nun stets mit Westeinschlag folgen. Dann kommt man ca.
80 hm unter der Franzenshöhe (Spitzenübernachtung mit Sauna und Schwimmbad und super Essen und einer netten Wirtin) auf die
Stilfser Joch Straße.



			
				Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> (5) Bocchetta di Forcola zusammen mit Borcetta di Pedenolo hoffentlich



Natürlich mit Pedenolo. Hier gibts übrigens zwei Varianten:
Der Klassiker mit etwas mehr Abfahrt vor dem Anstieg zur Pedenolo,
oder schon in der ersten Rechstkurve der Abfahrt nach der
verfallenen Militärkaserne links auf schmalen Gerölltrail, der im 
wesentlichen ohne Höhenverlust entlang des Hanges führt.
Das is a bisserl anspruchsvoller und am Ende mal kurz etwas 
weglos, vor allem wenn dann der Nebel reinzieht, sow wie 2004 bei uns
und man kaum mehr 20 m weit sieht ...
 


Später vor dem Passo del Alpe unbedingt in dem urigen
Rifugio La Baita übernachten. Alessandro der Wirt  spricht gut Deutsch.
http://web.tiscali.it/foxrezzalo/home_deutsch.htm
http://www.rifugi-bivacchi.com/rifugio.cfm?id=111



			
				Allgäu-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Tour !!



Danke  

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## Shimanitou (5. Januar 2005)

trautbrg schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt steh ich eher auf möglichst schiebefreie Transalps mit hohem Trail-
> und geringem Teeranteil.
> hier nun mein Vorschlag, den ich 2004 auch gefahren bin.



sorry, nicht komplett; siehe unten


----------



## Shimanitou (5. Januar 2005)

trautbrg schrieb:
			
		

> ........
> Jetzt steh ich eher auf möglichst schiebefreie Transalps mit hohem Trail-
> und geringem Teeranteil.
> Hier nun mein Vorschlag, den ich 2004 auch gefahren bin:
> ...



Hallo,

das liest sich aber verdammt gut!
Da hat nicht jemand ganz zufällig einen GPS-Track von?

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Superfriend (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo Trautberg!

Schöne Tour, muss ich auch sagen, führt schön unkonventionell nicht nur straight north-south.

Folgendes dazu:

a) Wie ist Zeblasjoch von Süden bergauf?

b) Warum Pso da Costainas? Val d Uina ist doch viel geiler!

c) Pso del Alpe "holy Trail" bergauf? Da bist doch nur am latschen!

d) Fubbes und ich sind die letzten drei Etappen Deiner Tour auch im Sommer gefahren. Erste Septmeberwoche. Wann seid Ihr da gewesen?

Bye
Chris.


----------



## Fubbes (5. Januar 2005)

trautbrg schrieb:
			
		

> hier nun mein Vorschlag, den ich 2004 auch gefahren bin.
> Wenn man Zeit sparen will, dann einfach die eine oder
> andere Schleife am Stilfser Joch auslassen ...


Die Schleife am Stilfser Joch dürfte den meisten Mitfahrern nur schwer zu vermitteln sein und könnte zu Schlägen mit dem Handtuch führen   

Aber sonst ist das in der Tat ein guter Vorschlag mit wenigen Schiebestücken und wenig Teer. Leider fällt diesem Anspruch auch das Val d'Uina zum Opfer (weil Schieben und im Anschluss Teer bei der Auffahrt zum Stilfser Joch). Dennoch würde ich das Uina Tal nehmen und aus dem Vinschgau (Glurns?) über die Furkelhütte nach Trafoi. Wenn man bei der weiteren Auffahrt noch den Goldseeweg von unten rauf fährt (keuch) bleibt auch da nicht mehr viel Teer übrig.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (5. Januar 2005)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schleife am Stilfser Joch dürfte den meisten Mitfahrern nur schwer zu vermitteln sein und könnte zu Schlägen mit dem Handtuch führen
> 
> Aber sonst ist das in der Tat ein guter Vorschlag mit wenigen Schiebestücken und wenig Teer. Leider fällt diesem Anspruch auch das Val d'Uina zum Opfer (weil Schieben und im Anschluss Teer bei der Auffahrt zum Stilfser Joch). Dennoch würde ich das Uina Tal nehmen und aus dem Vinschgau (Glurns?) über die Furkelhütte nach Trafoi. Wenn man bei der weiteren Auffahrt noch den Goldseeweg von unten rauf fährt (keuch) bleibt auch da nicht mehr viel Teer übrig.



ich glaube nicht, dass man bergauf auf dem goldseeweg viel spass hat. wie schon irgendwo hier beschrieben, ist er im unteren teil von oben kommend schon etwas anspruchsvoller, also auch mal verblockt, so dass man von unten kommend höchstwahrscheinlich wandert, sein bike neben sich. weiter oben ist der trail halt etwas ausgesetzt und schmal, weiss nicht, ob das bergauf viel sinn macht bzw. machbar ist. geht ja immerhin bis auf 2800 m rauf bei der dreisprachenspitze. glaube, bergauf ist die passstrasse besser trotz teer. runter fand ich den goldseetrail im herbst 2002 genial, vor allem, weil ich nur 2,3 wanderer getroffen habe, schönes wetter war und ich die gletscherriesen wie ortler und co zur rechten seite hatte!   aber das wäre dann ja wieder eine schleife ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trautbrg (5. Januar 2005)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Trautberg!
> 
> Schöne Tour, muss ich auch sagen, führt schön unkonventionell nicht nur straight north-south.
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,

danke danke

a) Zebalsjoch von Osten = Samnaun (nicht Süden) ist
   ein steiler Forstweg der voll fahrbar ist

b) UINA Schlucht ist von Sur En aus nur ne Plagerei.
    Die "richtige" Richtung dafür ist von der Sesvenna Hütte
    nach Sur En runter. Da kann man das ganze viel mehr geniessen.
    Hingegen ist Costainas Pass ne supoer Auffahr mit tollem
    Schlusstrailanstieg und wenn man die richtige Trails kennt
    bis Sta. Maria ne einzige geile Trailabfahrt.
    Uina Schlucht liber mal in ne Engadin Vinschgau Runde einbauen als 
    in ne Transalp, da hat man mehr davon ...


c) Passo del Alpe ist begauf Holy Trail und das Stück bergab zur
    Gavia Pass Straße auch ziemlich gut. 
    In meiner Gruppe sind ein paar alles bergauf gefahren.
    Wirklich schön technisch. Der eine oder andere muß natürlich
    schieben ...

d) Wir waren mitte August unterwegs


Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## trautbrg (5. Januar 2005)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schleife am Stilfser Joch dürfte den meisten Mitfahrern nur schwer zu vermitteln sein und könnte zu Schlägen mit dem Handtuch führen
> 
> Aber sonst ist das in der Tat ein guter Vorschlag mit wenigen Schiebestücken und wenig Teer. Leider fällt diesem Anspruch auch das Val d'Uina zum Opfer (weil Schieben und im Anschluss Teer bei der Auffahrt zum Stilfser Joch). Dennoch würde ich das Uina Tal nehmen und aus dem Vinschgau (Glurns?) über die Furkelhütte nach Trafoi. Wenn man bei der weiteren Auffahrt noch den Goldseeweg von unten rauf fährt (keuch) bleibt auch da nicht mehr viel Teer übrig.



in meiner Gruppe (13 Bergradler) hats nur einem nicht gefallen,
die anderen fanden es geil, mal ein Gebiet genauer kennenzulernen
vor allem natürlich auch wegen der genialen Trails,
dem Super Quartier Franzenshöhe und dem Wahnsinns Ortlerpanorama.


Zu Coatainas vs. Uina siehe die andere Mail. Costainas gibt
insgesamt ne viel schlüssigere Tour als Uina und ich wollt
ja auch nix hochschieben ... aus dem Vinschgau raus die 
über 2000 hm zur Dreispraqchenspitze ist auch nicht so dolle ...


Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## Superfriend (5. Januar 2005)

trautbrg schrieb:
			
		

> b) UINA Schlucht ist von Sur En aus nur ne Plagerei.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


Ich bin zweimal von Sur En aus durch. Fands beides Mal super. Das schieben stört doch da überhaupt nicht. Die Landschaft ist so beeindruckend! Das hast Du am Costainas nicht.

In Sachen Pso del Alpe muss ich dann aber doch energisch widersprechen. Mag sein, dass das welche aus Deiner Gruppe alles raufgetreten haben. Dann sind die aber schon sehr, sehr gut und man sollte von ihnen nicht unbedingt bei der Formulierung von Tipps für andere, unter Umständen weniger starke Fahrer ausgehen. Davon abgesehen: Zum Pso del Alpe hoch ist so verblockt, ein flowiger Spaß käme da bergab sicherlich auf, aber hoch? Sorry, aber: Alles andere als holy. (Damit wir uns richtig verstehen: Unterm Strich ist das selbstverständlich kein Grund den Pso del Alpe nicht zu machen!)


----------



## dubbel (5. Januar 2005)

danke an alle experten, 
ich nehme alles an tips mit. 

aber irgendwie verzetteln wir uns.
zumindest ich blicke immer weniger durch.   

ich kenne eh nur 20% aller namen, die ihr auflistet, und es muss ja nicht gleich die tour sein, die alle nur denkbaren wege in einem aufwasch mitnimmt. 
ich sehe hier zwei alternativen, die wohl beide ihren (= meinen) zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Januar 2005)

Hier hat´s schon mal einen Reisebericht, der so klingt, als wäre das das, was du suchst: nicht zu schwer und doch schöne Trails drin, z.B. Fimbapass oder Rabbi Joch und bißchen Aspahlt für deine Triathleten. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=125911

Wenn´s zuwenig ist, kann man ja sicher die Etappen verlängern bzw. ausbauen. Irgendwie darf man ja auch nicht vergessen, dass Etappen mit viel Trails für einen technisch nicht so versierten Fahrer doppelt so anstrengend ist als für einen Geübten. Wenn man unterwegs ist und dann feststellt, dass die ganze Tour zuviel ist, ist ja auch keinem gedient und es wird nur die Stimmung mies. Und das Erlebnis ist meiner Ansicht nach viel intensiver, wenn man auf den Hütten halt auch bißchen Zeit hat, die geschufteten Höhenmeter mit Kaiserschmarrn oder Weißbier zu genießen und man nicht hetzen muß.
Aber so viele Strecken es gibt, so viele unterschiedliche Meinungen wird man auch haben...


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (6. Januar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ich sehe hier zwei alternativen, die wohl beide ihren (= meinen) zweck erfüllen.


...ja nun, (hechel,hechel) , erzähl und spann uns nicht so auf die Folter.
Wo kann man diesen Sommer Mountainbiker mit hochrotem Kopf sehen, die mit wirbelden Handtüchern wie Cowboys einem armen Guid *(DU)* hinterherradeln...?


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2005)

das bild mit den handtuch-cowboys gefällt mir, auch wenn das thema etwas strapaziert wird.  

wie's aussieht, kommt dieses jahr die was-zur-höllentour, und dann beim nächsten mal die goldberg- äh, trautbergvariation.

vielen dank,
ich halte euch auf dem laufenden!


----------



## oBATMANo (7. Januar 2005)

> ich stelle de leute vor die wahl: asphalt-km oder trage-Hm.



Wenn die Triathleten mich den ganzen Tag ne Teerstraße hochscheuchen, hast oben und unten nen alte Socke drinn stecken und jag ich Dich mit meiner nassen Radlhose.

Bin eher fürs Schieben als stupides, hechelndes und jedwede Kommunikation abwürgendes um jede Kurbelumdrehung kämpfendes Hochstrampeln.


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Triathleten mich den ganzen Tag ne Teerstraße hochscheuchen, ...
> Bin eher fürs Schieben ...


am besten weder - noch. 
bzw. so wenig wie möglich.


----------



## dubbel (13. Januar 2005)

jetzt muss man nur noch versuchen, die 10 besten trails der alpen (bike 2/05) in die tour einzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (13. Januar 2005)

Keine Angst, was da in der Bike steht, ist alles andere als verbindlich. Das soll wohl auch eher eine Ergänzung zu den sowieso schon bekannten klassischen Highlights sein, wie zum Beispiel dem Fimberpasstrail. Du wirst mit Fimberpass und Rabbijoch zwei  Highlighttrails in Deiner Route haben, die eigentlich auch auf der Bike-Liste stehen sollten!


----------



## McBike (17. Januar 2005)

ich werde mal meine senf loswerden:
also ich finde den ersten vorschlag (ganz am anfang nicht so doll) - 
40% asphalt und 5% schieben (immerhin 20km).

zusammenfassung der ursprungsfrage:
garmisch - ehrwald - imst - sautens - sölden - timmelsjoch - rabenstein - eisjöchl - juval - tarscher alm - kofelrast - castrinalm - breznerjoch - cles - tuenno - graffer - cascata - movlina - stenico - ponte arche - riva

anmerkung von superfriend 
lech - freiburger hütte - kristberg - silbertal - winterjöchl - heilbronner hütte - 
weiter wie gehabt (??? wie)
oder alternative 2
garmisch - fernpass - imst - almstüberl -paznauntal - fimberpass - inntal - val d Uina - vinschgau - naturns - eisjöchl - moos - meran - ultental - rabbijoch - 
rif. Graffer - rif. Vallesinella - pso. Breng de l Ors - val Lomasone - riva

vorschlag von carsten (der aber irgendwie wesentlich länger wie 7 tage ausfällt) 
mittenwald - karwendelshaus - lamsenjoch - geiseljoch - tuxer joch - schlüsseljoch - pfunder joch - pustertal - römerweg nach Montan - st. vigil - 
val fojedöra - pragser wildesee - plätzwiese - cortina - croda die lago-forcella ambriziola - allege
- a) bindelweg - karer pass - obereggen - kalterer see - etschtal 
- b) passo valle - val veneglia - passo rolle - cinque crocci  kaiserjägersteig - monte finochino - rovereto - torbole

ich habe mal versucht die mit der transalp cd nachzubauen, kam aber nicht auf die 2000hm und ca 400 km in 7 tagen. habt ihr da noch ausführlichere links zu, wo auch die Höhenprofile vielleicht drin sind ?

ich schliesse mich hier mal trautbrg an:
- ich steh eher auf möglichst schiebefreie transalps mit hohem trail und wenig teeranteil (straße), wenn das mal n asphalt radweg ist solls auch ok sein.

hinzu kommt, daß ich kein fully fahre und den letzten ac mit nem 28er ritzel gemacht habe (hätte vorher halt doch mal zählen sollen) .


----------



## tom1ayb (12. Februar 2005)

wie sieht denn jetzt die endgültige Strecke aus ????


----------



## McBike (12. Februar 2005)

@tom1ayb  	
bin noch dabei diverse routen mit der Transalp CD nachzubauen, werde die ergebnisse (.tra Files) dann einfach mal posten, dann kann man glaube ich nochmal genauer schaun.

@all
leider keine Zusammenfassung gekommen


----------



## tom1ayb (13. Februar 2005)

alles klar bin mal gespannt wir fahren die erste Septemberwoche und sehr wahrscheinlich die Strecke von Garmisch nach Riva


----------



## dubbel (13. Februar 2005)

tom1ayb schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht denn jetzt die endgültige Strecke aus ????


alle details auf  http://www.bike-explorer.ch/freeride-x/strecke.htm


----------



## tom1ayb (13. Februar 2005)

?????????

das ist ja ein ganz neuer Aspekt was hat Dich dazu bewogen ???


----------



## dubbel (13. Februar 2005)

war nur spaß...

ansonsten: 


			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wie's aussieht, kommt dieses jahr die was-zur-höllentour, und dann beim nächsten mal die goldberg- äh, trautbergvariation.


----------



## Carsten (13. Februar 2005)

schaut fein aus, ist aber noch tunigfähig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (13. Februar 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> schaut fein aus, ist aber noch tunigfähig



inwiefern?


----------



## Carsten (13. Februar 2005)

den Albula hoch mit dem Zug   ...ich würde lieber über den Scaletta Pass fahren...
Bernina kann man ordentlich tunen...siehe Tourbericht 2001 auf meiner Homepage.
Richtig fein ist die Abfahrt von der Bocca die Forcola...vorausgesetzt man nimmt den alten Militärweg und nicht die Schotterpiste

irgend wie wird mir da zu viel geschuttelt...für nen echten Alpencross...aber das ist ne Glaubensfrage (wie 8000er mit Sauerstoff)


----------



## dubbel (26. Februar 2005)

Garmisch 
Ehrwald 
Nassereith 
Imst - Nacht  

Landeck
Ischgl 
Gampenalpe
Heidelberger Hütte Nacht 

Fimberpass
Zuort
Sur En 
Val D'Uina
Sesvennahütte 
Schlining
Schleis
Laatsch
Prad (da dann irgendwo übernachten)

Morter 
Tarsch
Tarscher Alm 
Steinrastalm
St Nikolaus
Haselgruber Hütte - Nacht 

rabbijoch
rabbi
Male
Malga Mondifra 
Rifugio Graffer 
Vallesinella (?) - Nacht - noch etwas unklar...

Passo Bregn da l'ors
Albergo Brenta 
Stenico
Ponte Arche 
Sarche
Marocche
Arco/Riva oder je nach form tremalzo, aber das wird vor ort entschieden.


6 Etappen, 380 km, 13.500 Hm (ohne Trmelazo...) 

das gleiche könnte auch in 5 Tagen gehen, dann Übernachtung etwa in Landeck - Sesvennahütte    - Tarscher Alm - Rif. Graffer - Lago, das wären dann rund 90 / 80 / 60 / 80 / 70 km am tag


----------



## Superfriend (26. Februar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> das gleiche könnte auch in 5 Tagen gehen, dann Übernachtung etwa in Landeck - Sesvennahütte  - Tarscher Alm - Rif. Graffer - Lago, das wären dann rund 90 / 80 / 60 / 80 / 70 km am tag


 
Die Kilometer sind wurscht. Aber bei den Höhenmetern kommst Du dann auf Summen, die ernste Probleme sein könnten...


----------



## dubbel (27. Februar 2005)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kilometer sind wurscht. Aber bei den Höhenmetern kommst Du dann auf Summen, die ernste Probleme sein könnten...


um  nicht zu sagen: unmenschlich. 

bei 6 tagen hat man ja schon genug am hals...


----------



## dubbel (27. Februar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> Morter
> Tarsch
> Tarscher Alm
> Steinrastalm
> ...


oder doch über naturns, 
naturnser alm ("nach der kurzen schiebestelle unmittelbar nach der naturnser alm ist der trail bis zm vigiljoch (9a) komplett fahrbar; beim downhill ins ultental (via pawigl) zwischen trail und forstpiste wählen"), 
st. punk rats
st. nikolaus etc.

ansonsten sieht das dann so aus: einmal (klicken für großes bild)
und  (klicken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McBike (27. Februar 2005)

ich habe die variante mal etwas abgewandelt.
- da ich den Fimberpass schon gefahren bin überlege ich alternativ das zeblasjoch
  (ist das eine gute alternative - oder lieber nochmal fimbernpass)
- anstatt madonna ab male - tuenno - campodenno - andalo -molveno - ranzo - arco - riva

- hat jemand schon erfahrungen auf der anderen seite der brenta ? ist das auch empfehlenswert oder lieber nochmal über madonna, ... ?

anbei mal die .tra files:
1. Originaltour dubbel (13429 hm, 376 km) - wenn ich es richtig getroffen habe
2. imst landeck abgewandelt und ab male auf der anderen seite um die brenta (15784 hm, 421 km)
3. ab oberstdorf über zeblasjoch mit naturns und wieder auf der anderen seite um die brenta (16590 hm, 492 km)

Variante 3 gefällt mir ja irgendwie schon am besten, aber da muß ich vorher wohl noch viel übem :=)


----------



## dubbel (5. März 2005)

hier das profil: klick für big pic


----------



## Fubbes (6. März 2005)

McBike schrieb:
			
		

> - hat jemand schon erfahrungen auf der anderen seite der brenta ? ist das auch empfehlenswert oder lieber nochmal über madonna, ... ?


Die Ost-Seite der Brenta ist in weiten Teilen Teergebolze auf kleinen Seitenstraßen. Die Auffahrt nach Andalo lässt sich laut Karte auch im Wald bewerkstelligen, habe ich aber noch nie versucht.
Ich finde diese Variante eher langweilig. Man kann das mal fahren, wenn man das Weg über Madonna schon kennt oder schneller vorankommen will, aber 2x muss eigentlich nicht sein (ich bin trotzdem schon 2x dort lang  ). 
Tipps: ab Andalo über den Monta Gazza. Wenn nicht, dann zumindest den Lago Molveno auf der Westseite umfahren. Unterhalb des Sees bei Nembia dann links ab und über Ranzo zum Lago Toblino.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Carsten (6. März 2005)

Monte Gazza ist echt fein, dort zwei schöne Abfahrten:

1. Challenge Route nach Margone auf schönem Trail mehrfach die geteerte Auffahrt kreuzend 
2. Weg 602 nach Ranzo 
technisch anspruchsvolle Trailabfahrt auf Karrenweg mit losem Geröll, Felsstufen...

Aber auch die von Fubbes erwähnte Variante am malerischen Westufer des Molvenosees ist auf breitem Trrail echt fein...halt locker cruising, nix technisch anspruchsvolls.
Der Schotterweg nach Ranzo ist übrigens landschaftlich ein Highlight, mit tiefem Talblick   

Durch die Brenta ist´s bekanntermaßen heftig...aber der Passo Gaiarda (oder so ähnlich) hat´s mir schon angetan....


----------



## MATTESM (6. März 2005)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auffahrt nach Andalo lässt sich laut Karte auch im Wald bewerkstelligen, habe ich aber noch nie versucht.
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



auffahrt geht hoch über teil recht groben und richtig steilen forstweg. habe das während der 2003er transalp challenge genießen dürfen, zu dem zeitpunkt war ich bereits total platt und habe den weg als richtiges "schwein" in erinnerung und musste einiges schieben. schön ist anders...

den abschluss über die gazza trails kann man dafür einfach nur empfehlen! herrlicher ausblick, bei gutem wetter und klarer sicht bis zum lago, und dann single trail satt, technisch, fahrbar,...

..m..


----------



## dubbel (28. März 2005)

McBike schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe die variante mal etwas abgewandelt.
> - da ich den Fimberpass schon gefahren bin überlege ich alternativ das zeblasjoch
> (ist das eine gute alternative - oder lieber nochmal fimbernpass)
> - anstatt madonna ab male - tuenno - campodenno - andalo -molveno - ranzo - arco - riva


hat jemand ne meinung zum zeblasjoch?


----------



## Superfriend (28. März 2005)

Am Zeblasjoch steht ne Liftanlage. Der Fimberpass liegt in der Abgeschiedenheit und glänzt mit bekannt guter Abfahrt.


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (28. März 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand ne meinung zum zeblasjoch?



Ööh, ja. 
Wir waren schon mal da oben, allerdings von Samnaun rauf. Von Ischgl erwartet dich ein Trail hinauf auf das Joch der nur teilweisen zu fahren ist. Oben am Joch dann eine breite Schotterpiste hinab bis Samnaun (Gäähn).Von dort aus, je nach  Tageszeit viele Autofahrer auf der Strecke in's Inntal, wobei die Viadukte auf der schmalen Teerstrasse unbeleuchtet sind.  
Andersherum ist es besser zu fahren und in der Richtung Süd - Nord eine echte Alternative zum Fimbapass. Nord - Süd allerdings ist der Fimbapass (vorallendingen, wenn man ihn noch nicht gemacht hat ) die bessere Alternative


----------



## Ede (8. September 2005)

@Dubbel

...jetzt hab' ich mich durch diesen interessanten Thread gelesen und vermisse das Feedback von Dir!

Wie war es denn und wie ist es mit Triathleten (irgendwie falsch geschrieben   ) zusammen zu fahren (Fahrstil?, ständiger Wettkampf?, Vor- und Nachteile?)??

 

Danke!


----------



## dubbel (8. September 2005)

Ede schrieb:
			
		

> ...jetzt hab' ich mich durch diesen interessanten Thread gelesen und vermisse das Feedback von Dir!



es gab leider 





			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. drastische probleme, transalp ist nicht drin,
> mir fehlen 2 tage.


hab deshalb kurzfristig umgesattelt auf folgendes, was aber auf erstaunlich wenig echo hier gestossen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ede (8. September 2005)

Aaach so...

was für ein Höhenmetermassaker! Ja, ja - die Triathleten....



			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> die nackten fakten:
> 1. etappe: 77 km, 2770 Hm
> 2. etappe: 75 km, 1850 Hm
> 3. etappe: 82 km, 2350 Hm
> ...


----------



## dubbel (8. September 2005)

wir waren übrigens nur zu zweit, 
und ausserdem bin ich stärker als die madame, 
so dass ich auch keine kompromisse eingehen musste.


----------



## Fetz (8. September 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wir waren übrigens nur zu zweit,
> und ausserdem bin ich stärker als die madame,
> so dass ich auch keine kompromisse eingehen musste.



Die Km und hm mit Madame > RESPEKT!
Jetzt versteh ich auch die Probleme am Val da Fain besser - meine Madame hätte ich allenfalls mit Müllsack über dem Kopf tragender Weise dort runter gekriegt...


----------



## dubbel (8. September 2005)

nix fÃ¼r ungut, 
aber ich bin nicht der meinung, das hat was mit â oder â zu tun.


----------



## Fetz (8. September 2005)

Wenn ich mich in meinem Umfeld so umschaue, hat das sehr wohl was mit - Du weißt schon (wie kriegst Du die Dinger aus der Tastatur?) - zu tun.
Andere (Bundes-)Länder, andere Frauen?


----------



## dubbel (8. September 2005)

liegt meistens am männlichen begleiter.


----------



## Fetz (8. September 2005)

Hmm, so hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen...


----------



## dubbel (14. Januar 2006)

die tour steht ja auch noch an... 

1 landeck	heidelhüttte	2241	47 
2 heidel	tarsch 	2413	99 (über val d'uina)
3 tarsch st. Nikolaus	2183	60 (über naturns / naturnser alm)
4 st. Nikolaus	madonna di C.	2347	55
5 madonna di C.	riva	2200	75 (via rabbijoch) 
		 gesamt Hm 13197	km 416


----------



## [email protected] (14. Januar 2006)

top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

